# Historic Brick Fireplace



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Guys, I recently gave a proposal to a couple in Jersey City who live in an old brownstone home built in 1860. They recently exposed the fireplace, which had been covered with sheetrock about 10 years ago. It is now the original brick fireplace, floor-to-ceiling brick.

They asked me if it could be re-pointed. I said it would not look good, because there were some REALLY terrible brick patch jobs over the years...it truly looked terrible.

But they like the architectural look of the aged brick. I recommended going over it with the tumbled Robinson thin brick. I think they like the idea. My only concern is there is 2 or 3 vertical cracks in the brick. The cracks are not that bad, but they go through the brick (not zig-zag steps in the mortar joints).

If I go over this 150 year old brick with a thin-setted veneer, would those cracks come through to the veneer? 

I have a feeling the cracks are simply due to settling (150 year old house!)

I wish I had pictures but I forgot the digital camera! 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Pic's would be very helpful in this situation. Is there anyway to re-do the bad patches and maybe the cracked brick with something close in age and style? I think I would go that route first. Laminating will really defeat the look of a Historic fireplace. Do they intend to use it again?


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Jason, I'm not sure if you've seen the Robinson Thin Brick...here's the link:

http://www.robinsonbrick.com/products/thinbrick/colors.asp

I learned of the product from Tscarborough, on this site. It's a great product, as it is real clay brick sliced real thin. They are tumbled and therefore look aged and "historic".


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

They do look nice but how would you disguise the fact that it's a laminate at the top of the fireplace opening? Is there a false lentil that would be installed somehow? Curious.


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

There are L-shaped corners, check the link again, there is a picture on the right hand side of a corner. The corner pieces give it the appearance of a full dimension brick. 

When done correctly (especially with a masonry substrate), you can knock on it, look at it closely, and it'd be real hard to tell that it's a veneer.

But my question is, do you think that the settlement cracks will come through the adhered veneer?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I would have to see it, but it would have to be really bad before I would write it off.

Clean, grind the joints, and tuck the whole thing. Maybe go into the attic and cut out some replacement bricks (corner bricks are easier to get out) if the cracked ones are really bad.


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Well it's not the cracks that look bad. There are whole sections that were basically cut out (almost as if it was for a vent leading outside or something) and filled in later with different brick, in haphazard manner. To repair and tuckpoint this thing would NOT make the customer happy...that I am sure of.

I wish I took pictures!

Anyway, I think I can re capture the historic look with the Old Brick Originals veneer. If I do them a little sloppy, with rough broomed joints instead of tooled, I think I can make this baby look like a 100 year old brick fireplace.

But my concern is those couple of cracks through the brick. Is this from the house settling, over 150 years? Would they transfer to the face of the veneer if I thin-set these thinbrick on top?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

If the crack moves it will, certainly.


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

I would cut out the broken brick and replace with new first, then go over with the thin brick.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I would clean up and point whats there. It's called "CHARACTER"
If you're going to go with the thin brick, you could probably bridge the cracks with some kind of tile setters membrane.


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Yea I was thinking of some type of membrane. I may just tell the customer that if the hairline crack comes through, it'll add to the aged look of the fireplace. Plus, the crack would have been there if I just re-pointed. There are not too many cracks, just a few, and they are minor hairline cracks.

I hear you, Carl, about repointing what is there to maintain character. But I just know that the customer wouldn't be happy with the look of it.


----------



## GrasshopperPete (Oct 12, 2008)

Why don`t you use existing brick to make your own "veneer":

Cut out old brick cut in half then fill in half new brick with your home made veneer facing.

( I saw age of post but threw this out in case it helps anyone.)


----------

